# How long does a bottle of sunscreen last you ?



## magosienne (Jun 25, 2008)

Random question i asked myself while finishing my bottle lol. just curious here






sunscreen I currently use :

La Roche Posay Fluide ExtrÃªme Corps, 125ml.

How I use it :

i use it everyday, on my legs, arms, back, decollete, neck and face. unless i'm staying at home the wole day, i reapply every 2 hours.

a bottle lasts me about 3 months. it's funny how suddenly sunscreen "disappears" more quickly when you use it on a daily basis. when i was younger i thought (as many i suppose) that sunscreen was to be used only during summer, especially when you're at beach. and yes, clouds and bzd weather do protect you



silly girl !

although i love this sunscreen i decided to try another brand, so it will allow me to do some comparison.


----------



## jed (Jun 25, 2008)

donÂ´t hate me for shocking you, magosienne, i was stunned myself when just yesterday i read that one tube/bottle of sunscreen should be emptied after 4 (!!!) whole-body-applications... otherwise you would not get the indicated spf it said... you should apply LOTS of sunscreen it said...

but, hell, one tube for just 4 apps ? ! the sunscreen will cost more than the holidays lol

personally i tend to let just go face and hands uncovered outside and for that iÂ´d say i buy a new one (small size for face) about each month, on the beach daily one bottle would suffice for one week iÂ´d say, with swimming and reapplying and the lot...

edit: currently i use santaverde aloe-sunscreen for face/hands(100ml), which i absolutely adore. last year i had lrpÂ´s 50+ sunscreen which was rather good but expensive and didnÂ´t last very long. plus mmu. for body itÂ´s either a german drugstore brand for sensitive skin (200ml) or Â´sante soleil familyÂ´(100ml)


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 25, 2008)

One bottle usually lasts me 2 summers..I dont burn when I use it either.....I like a lighter application I cant stand the greasy feel.....


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One bottle usually lasts me 2 summers..I dont burn when I use it either.....I like a lighter application I cant stand the greasy feel..... I heard or read somewhere that suncreen is only good for one year. That it expires.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 25, 2008)

lol, no hate



i just can't imagine buttering my body of sunscreen. besides, mine is milky so it spreads easily, i tend to think if it's spread correctly you don't need to use that much, lol.


----------



## fawp (Jun 25, 2008)

Too long. I use sunscreen on my face everyday but I'm still not in the habit of using it on my body everyday. I've started mixing it in with my lotion, though, and putting it on after my shower in the mornings and that seems to help. It absorbs faster, doesn't feel sticky, and smells better.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm like Faith, I am really good about using it on my face regularly, but I neglect my body. I've had Shiseido's sunscreen since January and the bottle is probably 20% full, since I don't have to use much for my entire face and it has a very liquidy consistency.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never really finished any one bottle of sunscreen since I rarely use them. Only use them if I'm definately going to be out in the sun for a long stretch of time, like when going to a water theme park.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 27, 2008)

we go through HUGE amounts, like maybe 4 of those spray mist type a summer? I am OCD when it comes to my husband and my son going out in the sun. My husband is a super white boy with blue eyes, and was a total toe head in his early years, and shows signs of sun damage that it freaks me out. moles, redness, fine wrinkles... blecccchhhhh

and since my son is half white, i don't want him to have bad sun habits, like his dad did.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard or read somewhere that suncreen is only good for one year. That it expires. It depends there is expiration dates on the bottle. I go through kid sunscreen a few bottles a year but the adult one I only use I cant get my husband to use it....I was at the lake over the weekend and used my spray stuff from last year and didnt burn....and I am very pale...


----------



## Karren (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine usually lasts me all summer... so about 3 months too, Aude...


----------



## NYCLaura (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine lasts a really long time because I'm still trying to get in the habit of using it on my face.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 29, 2008)

The spray cans run out SO quickly.


----------



## Paula_BS (Jun 29, 2008)

I use the same and it lasts me the same time!


----------



## SybariteGator (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard or read somewhere that suncreen is only good for one year. That it expires. I've read the same thing that the effectiveness of sun screen dramatically decreases after a year or so. 
The good brands are so expensive that I only use them on my face. For the rest of my body I buy the cheaper generic CVS/Walgreens/Publix brands.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 1, 2008)

I know it lasts me longer than it should. I also forget applying to my body even though I always use it on my face.


----------

